# [Word XP] Wie kann ich ein Bild im Textfeld zentrieren?



## Dreamlander (15. Dezember 2007)

In dem Textfeld befindet sich nicht nur das Bild, sondern auch Text und der soll als Fließtext dargestellt werden. Aber das Bild würde ich gerne zentrieren. Leider sind unter "Grafik formatieren" -> "Layout" die Optionen deaktiviert. Wie kann es trotzdem hinbekommen


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2007)

Dreamlander am 15.12.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Textfeld befindet sich nicht nur das Bild, sondern auch Text und der soll als Fließtext dargestellt werden. Aber das Bild würde ich gerne zentrieren. Leider sind unter "Grafik formatieren" -> "Layout" die Optionen deaktiviert. Wie kann es trotzdem hinbekommen



du musst im menp "Layout" ZUERST mit der maus das feld anklicken, das zu deiner formatierung passt, also zB "passend" oder "hinter dem text" - erst danach wird "rechts" oder "zentiert" usw. aktiv,. zB bei passend kannst du danach das bild auch per maus verschieben.


----------



## Dreamlander (15. Dezember 2007)

Würde ich ja gerne, aber alle Optionen (auch "Rechteck", "Passend", ...) sind nicht anwählbar, da deaktiviert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2007)

Dreamlander am 15.12.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich ja gerne, aber alle Optionen (auch "Rechteck", "Passend", ...) sind nicht anwählbar, da deaktiviert.



vielleicht hast du aus versehen nen anker gesetzt oder so was? mach ggf. mal neu "einfügen => grafik => aus datei" - geht es dann?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Dezember 2007)

Dreamlander am 15.12.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich ja gerne, aber alle Optionen (auch "Rechteck", "Passend", ...) sind nicht anwählbar, da deaktiviert.


Du musst erst den Punkt "Mit Text in Zeile" (irgendwo in den Optionen, wenn man auf "Grafik formatieren" geht) anwählen. Dann kannst du danach z.B. ganz normal auf "zentriert" klicken, wo du auch die Ausrichtung von Texten bestimmst.

Habe gerade nur Office 2007 zur Hand, daher weiß ich auswendig nicht genau, wo man es bei Word XP findet. Aber so geht es.


----------



## Dreamlander (15. Dezember 2007)

Einen Anker habe ich glaube ich (auch versehentlich) nicht gesetzt. Denn das gleiche Problem stellt sich in einer neuen Datei mit anderem Bild auch.

Wie gesagt, ich würde ja gerne *irgendeine *Bildlayoutfuntion ausführen, aber es sind *alle deaktiviert* (auch "mit Text in Zeile", etc., einfach alles unter dem Layoutreiter). Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die Rahmenlinie.
Ist das normal bei Word XP


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2007)

Dreamlander am 15.12.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Anker habe ich glaube ich (auch versehentlich) nicht gesetzt. Denn das gleiche Problem stellt sich in einer neuen Datei mit anderem Bild auch.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich würde ja gerne *irgendeine *Bildlayoutfuntion ausführen, aber es sind *alle deaktiviert* (auch "mit Text in Zeile", etc., einfach alles unter dem Layoutreiter). Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die Rahmenlinie.
> Ist das normal bei Word XP




nö, bei mir geht es.


----------



## Dreamlander (15. Dezember 2007)

Hm ... das ist doof. Noch Ideen, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2007)

Dreamlander am 15.12.2007 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ... das ist doof. Noch Ideen, woran es liegen könnte?



is das ne normale jpg?


ansonsten vielleicht office runter und neu KOMPLETT installieren...? keine ahnung...


----------



## Dreamlander (16. Dezember 2007)

Tata    ... ich hab's raus. Ich kann das Bild ja einfach markieren und dann über die Textanordnungsmöglichkeiten (linksbündig, mittig, ...) ausrichten. So klappt das problemlos. Aber auf die einfache Lösung muss man erstmal kommen.

Die Grafiklayout-Einstellungen kann ich immer noch nicht auswählen. Ich hab es mit verschiedenen Formaten und Größen sowie neuen und alten Dateien versucht. Nachher kann ich es mal am PC meiner Eltern versuchen, wie es da aussieht.
[Edit]Auf dem anderen PC ist es genauso.[/Edit]

Auf jeden Fall ist das Problem jetzt gelöst, wenn auch nicht so, wie ich dachte   
Danke nochmals für die Hilfe


----------

